# What happened to the.....



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

Promised EP non EP debate? We kept hearing about it for a while and then ... silence? Or did it happen during one of my excursions and I missed it?


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't leave me hanging people! Did it go down or not?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2008)

It did not go down; it is still not on the schedule. Stay tuned.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, EP won handily. We had a huge party singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs a capella (all variants on the Psalms as we now understood them to be) and then moved it to a forum that only the people that read the debate can now see.

Chris was dutifully hiding the fact that the forum existed but your repeated questioning convinced me that the jig is up.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't tell him Rich! 


Semper Fidelis said:


> Yes, EP won handily. We had a huge party singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs a capella (all variants on the Psalms as we now understood them to be) and then moved it to a forum that only the people that read the debate can now see.
> 
> Chris was dutifully hiding the fact that the forum existed but your repeated questioning convinced me that the jig is up.


----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Yes, EP won handily. We had a huge party singing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs a capella (all variants on the Psalms as we now understood them to be) and then moved it to a forum that only the people that read the debate can now see.
> 
> Chris was dutifully hiding the fact that the forum existed but your repeated questioning convinced me that the jig is up.


Rich? Are your pants on fire?


----------



## MW (Jun 30, 2008)

You know it's fiction when a winner has been declared and both sides agree to it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> You know it's fiction when a winner has been declared and both sides agree to it.



Except, that is, at the Final judgment.


----------



## MW (Jun 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > You know it's fiction when a winner has been declared and both sides agree to it.
> ...



Very and solemnly true.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > You know it's fiction when a winner has been declared and both sides agree to it.
> ...





And they wonder why somebody calls us "Jesuits"?


----------

